# Aurora Postage Stamp Trains track relay use



## new old guy (Aug 25, 2021)

I've rediscovered my original Postage Stamp Train set and a few of the track accessories from 1968. There is a 4991 - Relay 4 circuit contacts in it's box and I can not recall what it was used for and how it was wired into anything. Any help out there would be great!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Can’t answer your question, but take a look at this link, there may be something there….

Aurora Postage Stamp Trains


----------



## new old guy (Aug 25, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Can’t answer your question, but take a look at this link, there may be something there….
> 
> Aurora Postage Stamp Trains


Thanks Old Hobo, but I've been all over that site. It talks about it and has a copy of the instruction, but it's written in German. The English version is just a diagram.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

It looks to me that it was used with the "Relay Trip Track" to activate accessories like crossing gates.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If you're just looking to run you trains, just leave the relay out of the circuit. It would not be necessary for that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The english version has the numbers for accessories attached to the wiring. His copy is poor and you can't read the numbers.

So did you have two or three rail? N or HO?


----------



## barry328 (Oct 18, 2021)

new old guy said:


> I've rediscovered my original Postage Stamp Train set and a few of the track accessories from 1968. There is a 4991 - Relay 4 circuit contacts in it's box and I can not recall what it was used for and how it was wired into anything. Any help out there would be great!


Hi, I have the original TRIX Data Sheet you're looking for. Send me an e-mail to [email protected] or text me to 1-919-417- 6962 and I will send you the details. I believe I have additional new (boxed units} never used units for $10.00 each plus shipping, if anyone wants them. These are the original Postage Stamp Trains # 4991-Relay , 4 circuit contacts.

Barry


----------

